# I'm ready!...



## CLPgold (Nov 12, 2002)

Well FUQ, wrong thread, but here goes.  After deciding I would start a journal again, my computer completely FUQ's up.  I ended up having to completely wipe everything out.   It was so messed I wasn't even able to create a back up disc or save anything.  Then I had to replace the whole thing with the Compaq Recovery CD.  NOTE:  The kids are never, ever, ever touching my computer again.  My oldest daughter has her OWN, but INSISTS on using mine all the time because it's new.  

Next, I was up all night trying to get the 'new' computer to install and read my USB modem.  Aggghhhhh.  So I was up early this morning, after getting to bed at 2:00am (what the FUQ is new???) and on the phone to the tech support guy for 45min.  Need to mention too that I didn't get my tired ass to bed until 8:00am on Monday morning after being up all Sunday.

Now, here I am!    Very happy about that!  Tired, but happy.


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 12, 2002)

I will back track and start my journal from Sunday cuz it was a major cheat day.  Oh it was sooooooooooooooo good!!!

I've previously mentioned my lack of sleep so won't talk about that again.

Current stats as of Sunday afternoon:

height:  why do I  bother putting that cuz it never changes, but oh well I am still 5' 5 1/2"  

weight:  116lb   not good

bodyfat:  8.5%  FUQ I'm almost in contest condition LOL

I can't even make the tops of my thighs touch when my feet are together and I'm squeezing.

OK Sunday was an awesome cheat day.  Absolutely no regrets cuz it was too darn good.

4 egg whites
1apple
10 protein bars    
12oz. New York striploin in red wine sauce w/ wild mushrooms
sauteed red and green bell peppers w/ zuchinni
1baked potatoe with lots and lots of butter and sour cream
12 beers  

I had a great cheat day and an awesome night of drinking.


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 12, 2002)

Monday

Chugged lots and lots and lots of water.  More than enough to compensate for my dehydrated state, exhaustion and total mental confusion.  LMFAO.

Only ate:
2 1/2 protein bars
1 large salad w/ creamy poppy seed dressing

I wasn't really interested in food.  Hmmmm wonder why...

Chest and Tris:  You'll have to forgive my weak state.  I'm still trying to gain strength back after taking all of September off.  Plus the training partner has us working on perfect technique.

Bench Press
warmup set of 15 w/ 45lb bar
3sets x 12reps x 85lb    That is so lame from my once 145lb

DB Pullovers
3sets x 12reps x 25lb

Flat DB Flyes
3sets x 12reps x 20lb

Upper Cable Crossovers
3sets x 12reps x 30lb

Lower Cable Crossovers
2sets x 12reps x 10lb
1set x 12reps x 15lb

Dips
3sets x 12reps x bodyweight

Close Grip Tricep Bench Press
3sets x 12reps x 30lb

Overhead Tri Extension w/Rope
3sets x 12reps x 60lb

Single Tri Extension w/Rope
3sets x 12reps x 15lb

Tri Pressdown w/Rope grabbing rope midway
3sets x 12reps x 50lb

20 min. cardio on Stepmill

10min stretch


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 12, 2002)

OK so here we are today.  I'm FUQ'ing tired.  Got up at 7:00am after going to bed at 2:00am and already running on empty.  I'm getting a beautiful, comfy new pillowtop mattress set, so I had to take apart my crappy, yucky futon and take it to the heap.  That king size futon was so FUQ'ing heavy.  Took me 45min. to get the stupid thing out of the house and all the way to the curb for pick up.  Then I dismantled the bed and took all the pieces out.  Then at 9:00am I had to call up the tech support to get my modem working so I could finally use the internet again.  What a day it's been already.  Oh well, my room is ready for my new bed and I'm not getting out of that thing as soon as it gets delivered today.  I will chain my wittle huggie bear guy to the couch whilst I sleep.  He's finally in that 'must get my wittle guy hands into everything" stage.  AGGGHHH.  Nothing is sacred to more where he is concerned.

7:30am
1protein bar

I was absolutely famished and not about to cook or prepare anything.  The rest of the day I'll be good.

Still have to go to the gym later.  Probably won't get around to it until about 5:00 or 6:00pm tonight.  Got too many things to do which include sleep.

1:30pm
3/4 protein bar - I didn't want to, really, but Huggie Bear begged me to open one, and then didn't finish it and I didn't want to waste it.

2:00pm
1 large salad w/creamy poppy seed dressing.  I'm still not really hungry today.  Too tired, and full from Sunday still.

4:00pm
1/2 apple

7:30pm pre workout meal -  not too hungry still
3 egg whites, 1 whole
1 apple

10:30pm post workout meal
10oz prime rib untrimmed - yes I keep all the fat on  my steaks!
1/2cp mixed veggies - corn, peas, carrots, green beans, lima beans

I've had a tonne of water to drink.  I probably drink at least 1 cp every half hour.  It's just habit and I'm always thirsty anyways.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

I see we share the same vices: protein bars and beer!

Why is 116 not a good weight?  Too light?


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 12, 2002)

Oh, I've kinda planned my comp. schedule for the next year.

In April I am going to fly out to Vancouver to watch the MM.in the west.

May is the FAME fitness model search and MM centrals.  I haven't decided which one to do yet.  It depends on how well I heal from getting my 'tits'.  Yes, I'm finally taking the plunge.  I've been wanting them since I was 19.  And was actually scheduled to go in on Sept.6 and get them done, but I changed my mind.  Now I've got my mind set.  So, I want a couple good months of training and LOTS of sleep.  Hoping to rebook surgery for sometime mid to the end of March.  Then've I've got all of April to recover.  Which means I'll probably do the fitness model search in May cuz I won't be able to train very hard yet.

I'll be taking a shot at the Musclemania Canada's in July again.  My 3rd attempt.  My goals are 124-125lb 6% bodyfat.  That means no drinking the few days prior before the show again LOL.  And if I can really practice self control, no booze for at least 8 weeks out.  That means I got a lot of FUQ'ing work and proper eating to get my size back up and keep the bodyfat low.

Well, those are my plans.  We'll see what happens!


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 12, 2002)

Hi TP 

Yeah 116lb is too small.  I do love the way I look right now both naked and clothed LMFAO, but I want more muscle.  I've got to see how big I can get naturally just to satisfy that need.  When and if I'm every satisifed, I can at least always drop size again if I'm not comfortable with it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

That's a great idea.  I always think it is silly when a woman worries she might get "too big" -- not that hard to lose muscle, very hard to attain!


----------



## lina (Nov 12, 2002)

Hi CLP,

Glad you are back posting....for now .... always enjoy your free spirit and spontaneity! 

Good luck on gaining mass and tits!!!   Could you please post in your journal how that goes? I'm interested in what goes on and have been debating this issue also for a loooong time but for now decided to not... we'll see when the next urge hits....and then my hubby always goes....  "Oh no! Here she goes again!"


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 12, 2002)

Thanks TP.  I'm able to put muscle on, but it's a lot of work.  My body does't want to get big LOL.  But I can create a pretty good illusion when I'm in a tank top and shorts.  I look small in clothes still, but when I'm dressed for the gym, I look quite muscular.  It's a good thing.

Hey Lina.  For sure I will go through the whole procedure.  I've already got an awesome doctor picked out.  He 'did' LOL 2 of my friends 6 months ago and it's just amazing.  I can't stop looking at their tits.  LMFAO.  They're perfect!

I've already had the consultation done.  The doctor goes over the procedure and why he does it the way he does.  He also gives references of past clients if you want.  Then he checks you out nakked! and based on where your nipples are 'tee hee' and shape and size of the natural breast, he can tell you how they will look and what kind of lifts or tucks can be done or are possible.  Then you pick out a size.  My doc is great.  But we picked out a perfect size.  I think the size is just slightly bigger then what I need, but he said it's always best to go a little bigger then what you think you'll be comfortable with cuz most women change their mind after it's done and they think it's too small.  LOL.  WOMEN!
I picked 350cc which will make me a large C cup.  Based on my height and frame I'd look ridiculous any bigger.  I've also got a round bootie and I want some boobs to match and compliment it.  I want them to look nice, and of course be noticed, but not where people are going "Holy F***" those are FAKE!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> But I can create a pretty good illusion when I'm in a tank top and shorts.  I look small in clothes still, but when I'm dressed for the gym, I look quite muscular.  It's a good thing.
> 
> 
> I want them to look nice, and of course be noticed, but not where people are going "Holy F***" those are FAKE!!!



Its the illusion of bodybuilding.  The leaner/smaller you get (as when ripping for a show) the bigger you look!  Ain't it grand.


Just remember, when a women is shredded and her boobs still look nice and full, most people assume they are fake anyway!

And maybe you should post pics of your friends so we can see what you are in for!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2002)

I'm with TP ... when you're in great shape like you, having larger boobs will always prompt the 'fake' word.  But I think you the same attitude as my wife, who the F*** cares what you think,  I know I look good!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 12, 2002)

OMG...I can see us at our next comp:

w8: Hi CLP...nice to see you 

CLP: Hi w8...good to see you too 

w8: Nice boobs CLP...they're fuking perfect 

CLP: Thanks w8

w8: Do you mind if I check them out?

CLP:


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 12, 2002)

LMFAO.. Thanks w8!!!

I can't wait to get them.  I'm so excited.  I can't even imagine what it will be like to have a nice rack without actually being pregnant or breastfeeding.


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2002)

HEY! Glad your back at the posting game!!  

I always love reading your journal! Your an inspiration!

Congrats on getting boobs girl! YOU WILL LOVE THEM!~ Hey we are about the same size..(course your more shredded than me)..BUT~  I got 400cc's and they don't look fake at all!  I LUV THEM!!!!
Wish ya the best of luck!!!

Take care!


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 12, 2002)

Back, Bi's and Abs

Chin Ups on Gravitron
3sets x 12reps x 60lb

Lat Pulldown
3sets x 12reps x 70lb

Lat Rope Pulldown
3sets x 12reps x 45lb

One Arm Cable Row
1set x 12reps x 30lb
1set x 12reps x 35lb
1set x 12reps x 40lb

HS Iso Lat Behind the Neck
2sets x 12reps x 70lb
1set x 12reps x 90lb

BB Bicep Curl - Back stablized against the wall
2sets x 20reps x 20lb
1set x 12reps x 30lb

Standing Preacher Curl with BB
3sets x 12reps x 30lb

Seated Side Bicep Curl - Arms stabilized at sides
3sets x 12reps x 12.5lb

Alt. DB Curl
3sets x 12reps x 15lb

Stability Ball Crunches - Full ROM
1set x 25reps
2sets x 20reps

Hanging Leg Raises
3sets x 20reps

Decline Crunches
3sets x 20reps than 20 pulse reps after each set

No stretch, no cardio, no time!  The gym was closing and I was too busy chatting with the training partner.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 12, 2002)

Hey CLP!
I'm so glad you're back.. The journaling section wasn't the same without you! I so love reading your journal..

Good luck on getting the boobs!  I want some too! lol.. 

Looking forward to seeing this journal and you developing!


----------



## kuso (Nov 13, 2002)

Wow.....the ever sexy, and ever drunk CLP is back  Nice to have you round again 

I`m going to restrain myself and not mention the upcuming new boobs too


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 13, 2002)

LOL thanks Kuso.  Well this week wasn't so bad for being drunk.  I only drank on Sunday and I must say those 12 beers didn't do much!!!  But, last Saturday Nov.2/02 a friend took me to the annual Labatt party.  They've been holding it since 1940.  Most of the people were over 50 or retired.  Even my friend was retired and 61 LMFAO, but hey, he's my neighbor and had no one else to go with.  There was a huge, awesome buffer dinner w/ roast chicken glazed in fresh black plums, prime rib roast, beer, mashed potatoes, gravy, beer,corn, spinach salad, caeser salad, beer,pasta salads, beer etc..... then desert.  I ate soooo much food and drank soooo much beer!!!   They had all the beer and wine and any other alcoholic product made by Labatt that you could drink.  They had shuttles leaving the hall every 1/2hr.  Nobody was allowed to drive home, even if they said they were DD.  I took full advantage of the beer.  Danced, drank, ate and had an awesome time.  Then went home and puked my ass off.      I came running in the door past the kids and my oldest daughter was following me up the stairs.  I told her to move outta my way!!!  LMFAO.  Yes, I felt much better after barfing.  And I even remember my whole night too!!!


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 13, 2002)

Sleep:  Got a crappy 5hrs cuz I had to be up early.  Grrrrrrr.

Oh I forgot to log  my last bit o food last night.  I was really craving something sweet before bed so I had an orange.

7:00am
3 egg whites, 1 yolk
1 apple

1:00pm - I was too busy to eat or even drink any water before this time.
10 unblanched, unsalted almonds
3 scrambled egg whites, 1 yolk, w/30 small shrimp and 1/4tsp.sea salt, and 1/2cp mixed veggies thrown in there too.  It was pretty yummi and I was starving.  Crap, I'm still starving.  Maybe I'll eat some red grapes...

5:00pm
1/2cp 1%cottage cheese
1cp red grapes

7:30pm
1/2cp red grapes

9:30pm
1/2cp red grapes
20 little shrimp plain

10:30pm
was making homemade chicken soup for tomorrow so I nibbled.  I had 3 slices raw carrot, and 2 small cubes raw yams..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 13, 2002)

CLP....hey chicky, how is 'ya? 

Good luck on the boobies.   I'm having my third set done next Thursday.   Don't let me scare ya.   Just goes to show that I'm willing to have it done and have loved every minute of them....until the damned ruptures.

Sorry, I still have trouble believing that this is happening to me again.  

What size are you getting?  Can't wait to see the end results.  Can't wait to see MY end results, seeing as how I'm going bigger yet again.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I'm having my third set done next Thursday.



This is a very funny thought.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 13, 2002)

yes, it really kinda is, huh???


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> ... Can't wait to see the end results.  Can't wait to see MY end results, seeing as how I'm going bigger yet again.



neither can we ... giggle


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 13, 2002)

My gosh!  Well, this will be my first set.  LMFAO.  I'm going to get the 350cc, but I've got a couple months to change my mind still.  I might be real daring and do 375cc LOL.  I'm 5' 5 1/2" and am currently weighing 116lb, but would like to be a solid, ripped 124-125lb.  I have a very small frame, especially through my shoulders, ribs and waist, so I can't go too big, but with my height I can get away with a little more...

Damn I want them now!!!  Oh well, patience is good.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 13, 2002)

Yes, patience is a virtue.....

I'm going with 410cc.   I have 360 right now and they're really quite nice, well....at least one of them is    

I don't think I'll be too big when I have them done.  I've been very fortunate to have settled quite nicely.  I'm only 4'10" and as of today (when the doctor took my weight) I was 110.  My rib cage is 34".

I want mine done right now too....but I'm having them done next Thursday and I can't wait!!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 13, 2002)

Mine are 400cc..I am 5'5 weigh at 118 today!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 13, 2002)

I love this conversation.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 13, 2002)

Allright...... do we have to start another show us your boobies thread?

Butterflyyyy, where are you???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 13, 2002)

Oh wait, I can't do this until after next week!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 13, 2002)

We'll wait.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 13, 2002)

Okay


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 13, 2002)

Oh yeah baby!  I'll be showing mine off  

Today is just going to be a cardio day.  Doing a 4day split right now.  

Day 1
Chest and Tri's
Cardio
Stretch

Day 2
Back, Bi's and Abs

Day 3
Cardio
Stretch

Day 4
Leg, Glutes, and Calves

Day 5
Shoulders and Abs
Cardio
Stretch


----------



## kuso (Nov 14, 2002)

There truely is a god


----------



## kuso (Nov 14, 2002)

Is this in the right thread FB??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 14, 2002)

No.....duh!!!!

See what happens when I don't get up to go to the gym???


----------



## kuso (Nov 14, 2002)

LMAO.......need some morning coffee hon?


----------



## perfecto (Nov 14, 2002)

What times it overthere for all you peoples?


----------



## kuso (Nov 14, 2002)

Tis 11:12pm here


----------



## perfecto (Nov 14, 2002)

where u at?

its 1:12 here (sydney, australia)


----------



## kuso (Nov 14, 2002)

Japan.....FB is in the states where I think it`s midmorning??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 14, 2002)

Yes, it is only 8:40 in the am here.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I love this conversation.



Yes! Very good topic!! Think I'll have to keep an eye on this one!


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey, if it keeps us all  motivated, it's a good thing 

It's 1:05pm here now.  I just got back from the gym and ate my post workout meal.

Sleep:  6 1/2hrs. I think I may have gotten almost 7!

10:30am pre workout meal - didn't have a lot of time so had to grab something quick
1/3cp 1%cottage cheese
1 granny smith apple

1:00pm post workout meal
1 1 /2cp. homemade chicken soup:  real chicken LOL, potatoes, carrots, yams, green onions, onions, garlic, water and sea salt.

8:00pm - what can I say, I've been busy
1 1/2cp. chicken soup
1 banana

1:00am
large mixed salad: iceburg, radicchio, purple cabbage, shredded carrots, radishes, and snowpeas w/4oz chicken and 2tbsp.creamy poppy seed dressing


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 14, 2002)

Leg Day...

Excuse my wimpiness again.  Still trying hard to get my strength back up after such a delay.  But it was a good workout.

Leg Press - Feet position near the top.
4sets x 12reps x 70lb

Leg Press -  3 sets of 36reps.  Each set included 12reps toes forward, 12reps toes out, 12reps toes in done consecutively.  It really burned.  50lb

Leg Press - Feet position near the bottom.
4sets x 12reps x 70lb

Calf Press - Done on Leg Press
4sets x 36reps.  Toe position the same as doing the legs.  Forward, out, in done consecutively.  BURN!!!  Only used 20lb  haha

Single Ham Curl - Life Fitness Seated Hamcurl
4sets x 12reps x 30lb

Single Leg Extension - Life Fitness 
4sets x 12reps x 20lb

Stiff Legged Deadlifts using DB
4sets x 12reps x 20(x2)lb DB

Worked my jaw a lot too chatting with my training partner.  We're so immature and bad sometimes.  OK, MOST OF THE TIME!!!  And always talking how we're really gonna smarten up and quit drinking so much, and eat even better etc..... just a lot of hot air.  LMFAO


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 14, 2002)

Why so many sets?  Don't you think you'd be better off switching feet and toe positions from w/o to w/o rather than so many in one w/o?


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 14, 2002)

Hell yeah TP !!! LOL  But about 8 months ago I told my training partner he could set up all our workouts from now on so I could just focus on doing the work and diet.  I trust his judgement, and we switch up programs every 4-6 weeks.  I've gotten great results from the different programs.  And it's great cuz they're always different, different amount of sets, reps, weight, etc.  Only got about 1-2weeks left with this program and I really haven't done it much cuz I took so much time off from the gym.  Can't wait to see what Wil has in store for us next!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 14, 2002)

K, but if you aren't gaining muscle at the rate you'd like you might want to think about it.


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 14, 2002)

I've only lost size and strength cuz I took the whole month of September off of training.  So far, as of this month, this week has been my only consistent week really.  I didn't train at all last week, and the week before I only made it in once.  It's been about 1 1/2months no weights.  And now I can't lift very heavy.  I also haven't been consuming enough calories for growth because I'd been so busy.  Some days I was luck to get in 700-900cals.  Still eating really clean, just not enough time to prepare or sit down and eat.

I'm back on track now.  Making it faitfully to the gym, and trying to get in at least 1,200-1,400cals/day.  More would be better, but I don't want to be a glutton at one or two meals, and I can't squeeze in all the meals I need.  My time is slowly getting a little more relaxed.  Hopefully by the new year everything will be settled down  Haven't been taking any supplements at all really since the beginning of September either.  I'll start those next week...


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 15, 2002)

Sleep:  6 1/2 hrs.

10:30am pre workout meal
3/4cp 1%cottage cheese
1banana

1:00pm post workout meal
2cp chicken soup

6:00pm
1/4cp. 1%cottage cheese

9:30pm
3 hardboiled egg whites

3:30am
4 hardboiled egg whites
1orange


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 15, 2002)

Shoulders and Abs

DB Shoulder Press
1set x 12reps x 20lb
2sets x 12reps x 25lb

Lateral Raise
3sets x 12reps x 10lb

Upright Row
1set x 12reps x 30lb
2sets x 12reps x 40lb

Front DB Raises
3sets x 12reps x 10lb

Bent Over Rear Delts w/DB
2sets x 12reps x 10lb
1set x 12reps x 12.5lb

Life Fitness Rear Delt Flye
3sets x 12reps x 30lb

Crunches on Bench with feet hooked
1set x 30reps
2sets x 25reps

Crunches on Bench with hips elevated
3sets x 25reps

Life Fitness Crunch Machine - Lay Down
3sets x 25reps x10lb


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 18, 2002)

Saturday  

Sleep:  10hr  wooo hoooooo that felt good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

3:30pm
4 harboiled egg whites
1apple

7:00pm
4 hardboiled egg whites, 1/2 yolk
1 orange

4:00am
4oz NY striploin steak
3oz baked potatoe w/ 1/2tsp. flax oil
1/2cp. yellow beans, green beans, baby carrots


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 18, 2002)

Sunday

Sleep:  7hr.  Pretty good.

3:00pm
4 hardboiled egg whites, 1/2 yolk
1 apple

Hehe, cheat day begins!!!!!!!!!!!!!
4:00pm
4 Lean Body Protein Bars

6:30pm
1 Lean Body Protein Bar

8:00pm
2 Lean Body Protein Bars

10:30pm
1 Lean Body Protein Bar

12:00am
1 Lean Body Protein Bar

3:00am
1 Lean Body Protein Bar

4:00am
1 Lean Body Protein Bar

5:00am
1 600ml bottle of Pepsi

5:30am
1 1L bottle of Lipton Brisk Ice Tea

And that ends Sunday's binge....

It is  now 6:20am and I have been up since Sunday at 2:00pm.  I would really like to go to bed now, but my oldest daughter has to be up in 40min for school.  Then the 2 younger girls have to be up at 8:00am for school.  By 9:30am at the latest Huggie Bear will wake up, hence, I will not be getting any sleep yet for a few more hours.  Oh well!  I did get 10hr on Saturday and 7 on Sunday.  That's awesome.  

I have to train with Wil at 5:30pm tonight so I have to catch at least 3-4hrs before that.  Then I'll hopefully get to bed early tonight and get 8-9hrs of sleep.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Nov 18, 2002)

Damn CLP...that's a lot of protein bars girl!!!

What's up with that?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 18, 2002)

That's some funny shiat!


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 18, 2002)

It was BINGE day!!!  I make the most of it!!!  

9:30am
1/4cp 1%cottage cheese

Drinking tonnes of aqua today cuz I'm dehydrated from all those bars, and from being exhausted.  I also need to flush all that stuff out of my system.   

Aghhh.  Gosh darn I'm tired right now!

I'm getting ready to leave the house and run a million errands.  I look like absolute crap.  Couldn't even be bothered to shower.  Yum yum!  But at least I washed my face and brushed my teeth and hair.


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 18, 2002)

Wow!


----------



## perfecto (Nov 18, 2002)

are protein bars really that good?


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 18, 2002)

Hell no perfecto!!!!  But those evil little scientists in there white coats, tucked away in their sports nutrition labs are making them so darn tasty - and I think they're secretly putting addictive ingredients in them.  Much like cigarettes  

Well, you're gonna love the rest of my meals today.  FUQ what a day...

I was soooo busy, that I stopped in at the deli and bought some   *GASP* processed meat!!!.  Got smoked chicken breast.  I really didn't know what else to grab on the road, and I was not gonna go near another protein bar!  

11:00am
2 slices of that chicken stuff - what's that worth?  1 1/2oz LOL

1:30pm
2 slices of that stuff - really didn't want to eat too much of that crap, but I was starving

3:30pm
1 slice of crap  - BTW, I forgot to buy bottled water so I didn't drink any aqua all day as planned  

4:00pm - Well FUQ this isn't food, but it really topped my day off!!!  I'm slowing down for a red light, come to a stop, and my car starts idling really badly, than shaking.  Next my stupid little flashing "check engine" sign comes on.  So I cautiously make it back home.  Get there at 4:30pm and call the dealership I take my car too and describe the problem.  He tells me I shouldn't drive it back down there and sends a tow truck out.  So on top of spending a sh**load of money already today, I have to pay for the tow truck.  And tomorrow I get to find out what the REAL bill is gonna be.  NO> I DID NOT MAKE IT TO THE GYM TO WORKOUT AND MY TRAINING PARTNER WAS REAL PISSED AT ME AND HE LET ME KNOW IT QUITE VERBALLY>  OUCH!!!  

5:00pm
1tbsp 1% cottage cheese.  That's all that was left in the fridge and I hadn't unpacked groceries yet.
1 granny smith apple

7:00pm
1cp red grapes - I'm on a roll today...

8:30pm - woo hoo, finally had a decent meal  
4oz roast beef - onions, garlic, sea salt, soya sauce
3oz mashed potatoes - made with skim milk and sea salt ( no butter, the kids can add that after) 1/2tsp. flax oil
2oz squash - plain yum yum
1/2cp steamed brocoli

It is now 10:00pm.  I am truly exhausted and plan on being in bed by 11:00pm so I can start all this crap again tomorrow, minus wheels to get around.


----------



## perfecto (Nov 18, 2002)

car troubles are a bitch. we dont notice how much we depend on cars and when we lose them for a day or something its the most inconvenient and annoying thing in the world.


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 19, 2002)

Car  troubles are a biatch!  It's done.  I have to wait til the shuttle driver is back to come and pick me up.  
Total bill:  $315.00  Not too bad, but still....
I'm taking my car back in next Monday cuz it needs a new oil gasket, rear brake drum service, wheel alignment and coolant flush whatever.  So over $400.00 next week.  Hopefully that will be it for the winter!


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 19, 2002)

Sleep:  7hr  Definitely could use more since the lack of sleep all Sunday night and Monday.  But it's better than 5hr or none 

12:00pm
4 egg whites, 1yolk
1cp red grapes
1tsp Greens+, 1tsp. flax oil, 1tsp.apple cider vinegar, 1herbal iron, 1cal/mag, 1multi, 1antioxidant, 1vitC.

4:30pm - pre workout
5 1/2oz roast beef
2oz. mashed potatoes
1 1/2cp steamed brocoli

I'm still hungry.  I wonder why...need to eat more.

7:15pm - post workout
4 egg whites, 1 yolk, couple dashes sea salt
1cp grapes
1vit C, 1vit E, 1antioxidant, 1iron

11:00pm
500gm 1%cottage cheese
YES I ATE THE WHOLE TUB>  I COULDN'T STOP
I kinda felt a little guilty as I noticed the cottage cheese level getting lower and lower, but when I realized there was still 5 more in the fridge, I didn't care anymore.   Haha.  It was really, really good!  It works out to:
396cals
60gm protein
6gm fat  
That's not all that bad eh???
1 banana
1iron


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 19, 2002)

I just started taking my supplements again today after like 2 months without.  Gonna give a list of what's in each:

Greens+
*phosphatide complex?  whatever 
*organic alfalfa, barley, and wheat grass powders
*whole red beet powder
*spirulina pacifica
*apple fiber powder
*Japanese chlorella (cracked shell)
*organic soy sprouts
*whole brown rice powder
*7 non dairy probiotic cultures
*royal jelly
*bee pollen
*acerola berry juice powder
*organic Nova Scotia dulse powder
*licorice root
*milk thistle
*siberian ginseng
*ginkgo biloba
*Japanese green tea
*European bilberry
*full spectrum grape extract
*natural  mixed berry flavor
*stevia

Floradix Herbal Iron Extract
*yeast
*niacinimide
*vit C
*iron (from ferrous gluconate)
*pyridoxine
*hydrochloride
*riboflavin
*thiamine
*spinach
*rose hip
*ocean kelp
*fennel
*angelica root
*carrot

Cell - Wise (from Melaleuca)
*vit A
*vit C
*vit E
*zinc
*calcium
*selenium
*copper
*manganese

Mela - Cal (from Melaleuca)
*vit D
*vit C
*calcium
*phosphorous
*magnesium

Mel - Vita (from Melaleuca)
*vit A
*B1
*B2
*niacin B3
*B6
*B12
*vit C
*vit D
*vit E
*folic acid
*pantothenic acid
*biotin
*copper
*chromium
*iodine
*iron
*magnesium
*manganese
*molybderum
*nickel
*potassium
*selenium
*tin
*vanadium
*zinc
*inositol
*methionine
*meleleuca  ? leaf, soy, fructose, dibasic calcium phosphate, part sterol ?, phosphorous, lipase, hydrolized rice protein, choline, pancreatin, dastase, pare-aminoberzic? acid, wheat germ, soya mash, rutin, papain, essential unsaturated fatty acids, lecithin, fructose compounding.


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 19, 2002)

Mmm mmm.  The young hottie I'm currently VERY interested in sent me an email.  

Unfotunately, he lives on the other side of the country from me.
 

But since I'm going home for Christmas, I get to see him.
 

That's why I definitely need to go watch the Musclemania in the west in April.   

Maybe a little something  might happen?  Let's hope I didn't forget how!!!  LMFAO


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> Maybe a little something  might happen?  Let's hope I didn't forget how!!!  LMFAO




Its just like riding


















a bike.


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 19, 2002)

Stationary  bike or regular???  

I haven't been on a regular outdoor bike in probably 4-5years!  So let's hope stationary LMFAO.

How pathetic.  I'm looking forward to MAYBE getting laid in over a month.  Then who knows when again after that!?


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 19, 2002)

Wil has come up with yet another training program.  This one is based on Lee Labrada's routine he used to build mass.  Muscle groups are hit twice a week.  Larger muscles groups - chest, back and legs use 3 exercises, smaller muscle groups - bis, tris, shoulders, and calves use 2 exercises.

Monday and Thursday
Chest, Tris, Shoulders and Abs

Tuesday and Friday
Back and Bis

Wednesday and Saturday
Legs and Calves


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 19, 2002)

Of course the idea is to go pretty hard and heavy, but seeing as I'm still weak and just getting used to it, I kinda played around with lighter weights.

Pullups on Gravitron
1set x 15reps x 60lb
1set x 12reps x 50lb
1set x 10reps x 50lb
1set x 8reps x 40lb

Lat Pulldown
1set x 15reps x 50lb
1set x 12reps x 70lb
1set x 10reps x 80lb
1set x 8reps x90lb

Hammer Strength Iso Low Row
1set x 12reps x 70lb
1set x 12reps x 70lb
1set x 10reps x 80lb
1set x 8reps x 90lb

Spider Curls  - Using the cables, lie on the floor on a mat with feet towards the cables.  Arms are stabilized at your side.  Use the bar and perform a cable curl.
1set x 20reps x 25lb
1set x 15reps x 40lb
1set x 12reps x 50lb
1set x 10reps x 60lb

DB Hammer Curls 
1set x 12reps x 10lb
1set x 12reps x 12.5lb
1set x 10reps x 15lb
1set x 8reps x 20lb


----------



## perfecto (Nov 19, 2002)

i dont get why women complain about getin layed, they can get layed with the click of their fingers. now if a guy was to click his fingers, heed just get laughed at.

also, how much do multi-vitamins cost in the U.S?


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 19, 2002)

Yeah, but if I'm gonna get laid, I want it to be 'quality'.  I'm just so darn picky.


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 20, 2002)

LOL HL.  So true!

Sleep:  6 1/2hr.  Grrrrrrrr.

9:00am
1tsp. Greens+

11:00am
4 egg whites, 1 yolk, dash of sea salt
1/2cp red grapes
1tbsp Astro natural blueberry yogourt
1tsp.flax oil, 1tsp.apple cider vinegar, 1cal/mag, 1multi, 1anitoxidant, 1iron, 1vitC

5:30pm - I know this is brutal. Too busy to eat!!! AAGGHHH
6oz roast beef
2oz mashed potatoes
2oz squash

9:00pm - post workout
4 egg whites
1 HUGE salad on a large plate - iceburg and romaine, purple cabbage, and carrots
2tbsp. creamy poppy seed dressing
handful of green grapes
1iron, 1vitC, 1vitE, 1antioxidant

Gotta buy some Glutamine and MSM/chondroitin sulfate/glucosamine next week.


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 20, 2002)

Legs and Calves

Hack Squat
1set x 20reps x 50lb
1set x 12reps x 90lb
1set x 12reps x 140lb
1set x 10reps x 180lb

Stiff Legged Deadlifts
1set x 15reps x 65lb
1set x 12reps x 95lb
1set x 8reps x 115lb
1set x 6reps x 125lb

45* Leg Press
1set x 20reps x 90lb
1set x 12reps x 180lb
1set x 10reps x 230lb
1set x 10reps x 270lb

Calf Raise on Hack Squat
1set x 20reps x 90lb
1set x 15reps x 140lb
1set x 15reps x 180lb
1set x 12reps x 200lb

Seated Calf Raise
1set x 20reps x 45lb
1set x 15reps x 70lb
1set x 12reps x 80lb
1set x 12reps x 90lb

No cardio.  No stretch.  Too tired.  Drove a yummi young guy home from the gym.    LOL, he's just a friend...


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> No cardio.  No stretch.  Too tired.  Drove a yummi young guy home from the gym.    LOL, he's just a friend...



Maybe he is a "quality" friiend?


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 21, 2002)

Nah TP.  Though he is yummi!  I've known him since he was 17 and he works in the daycare looking after my kids!  Can't go there.  He's 20 now and my oldest daughter (almost 15) thinks he's hot.  So that is definitely off limits.   I gotta have some boundaries LMAO.


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 21, 2002)

Sleep:  6hr.  Yes, I'm tired and fatigued, but I don't feel too bad today.

10:30am - pre workout
4 egg whites, 1yolk, dash of sea salt
1banana
1tsp.Greens+, 1tsp.flax, 1tsp.acv, 1iron, 1cal/mag, 1multi, 1vitC, 1antioxidant

1:30pm - post workout
4 1/2oz BBQ pork chop.  Didn't check the breakdown of fats, sugars, carbs etc in the BBQ sauce.  Not really concerned right now.
2 1/2oz. mashed potatoes - skim milk, sea salt
2 oz squash - sea salt

3:30pm
15 raw, unblanched almonds
1 1/2tsp. raw sunflower seeds

6:00pm
1oz leftover roast beef - had to feed the rest to Huggie Bear

7:30pm
1 1/2oz pork roast - feeding the kids supper and taste testing.

Other than that I wasn't hungry.

WHY???!!!  Cuz I'm not able to control myself!  LOL.  So... I ended up at the friendly neighborhood BEER STORE across the street.

Currently I am working on #9.  I realize I'm hammered right now.  I also realize that tomorrow may suck very much for me.  Especially when I get to the gym at 10:00am to meet Wil.  Oh well!  I'm having fun now and willing to pay later.   

Got 3 beers left in the fridge... hehe.


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 21, 2002)

Chest, Tris, Shoulders and Abs

I'm still trying to find how much strength I have.  But after last night and today, I know I can definitely push heavier.

Incline DB Press
1set x 20reps x 15lb
1set x 15reps x 20lb
1set x 15reps x 25lb
1set x 12reps x 30lb

Hammer Strength Iso Wide Chest
1set x 20reps x 70lb
1set x 12reps x 100lb
1set x 8reps x 120lb

Cable Crossovers
1set x 15reps x 30lb
1set x 10reps x 40lb
1set x 10reps x 45lb

Gravitron Tricep Dips
1set x 15reps x 50lb
1set x 10reps x 40lb
1set x 8reps x 30lb

Rope Pulldown - Hands are gripped halfway up the rope instead of at the bottom where the knots are.  This makes it a lot harder.
1set x 12reps x 50lb
1set x 10reps x 55lb
1set x 10reps x 60lb

Rear Delt Pull - using the rope on the cables, stand facing the cables with rope attached at the top.  Arms raised to shoulder level as you squeeze back, much like performing a machine seated row with the wide grip.
1set x 15reps x 50lb
1set x 12reps x 60lb
1set x 12reps x 75lb

Shrugs - Definitely could have gone much heavier.
1set x 15reps x 15lb
1set x 15reps x 20lb
1set x 15reps x 30lb

Abs - Used stability ball with feet on the wall.
3sets x 20reps

That's all I wanted to do for abs today.  Wasn't in the mood.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 21, 2002)

Good boundary.


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 21, 2002)

Alright, it's a little after 1:00am.  I'm on my 11th beer ( so foolish I know).  And what else can I do but binge.  So binging I am!!!'

It's a lame binge by most standards.

6oz pork loin roast
2oz mashed potatoes - sea salt, skim milk
1oz squash - sea salt
1tsp. flax oil poured on top of potatoes and squash
4 egg whites, 1 yolk
1 large salad
2tbsp.creamy poppy seed dressing
1banana
1cp green grapes

How Yummi I must say.  I am satisifed!


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 21, 2002)

BTW my back is aching from Back and Bi day, and my legs are starting to get pretty sore from Leg day yesterday.  Especially my hammies and glutes when I have to bend over for something  - but LOL, nothing very exciting, like maybe picking up one of Huggie Bear's discarded choc. chip cookies on the floor!  Fortunately, I am darn hammered enough that it is just a minor irratation right now.

FUQ  I'm gonna feel great tomorrow at 10:00am for my workout.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 22, 2002)

That was a binge?


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 22, 2002)

LOL yes TP.  It was quite a few cals for one meal.  I usually desingate Sunday as binge day, but I had a weak moment due to my drunken stupor.

Sleep:  5 unrestful hrs.  I feel kinda good though.

9:30am - pre workout.   I've still got lots of alcohol in my system for fuel  
1/2cp 1%cottage cheese
1banana
1tsp.Greens+, 1tsp.flax, 1tsp.acv, 1iron, 1cal/mag, 1multi, 1antioxidant, 1vitC

11:30am - post workout
1 beer  It was sitting in the fridge next to all the good food and I couldn't help myself.  It's the last one.  I never did get around to finishing off beer #12, so I finished it today.

7:00pm
5oz pork roast
1large salad
2tbsp. creamy poppy seed dressing
1iron, 1vitC, 1vitE

8:00pm - nibbling
1cp red and green grapes
1oz honey/garlic chicken  - homemade

12:00am
1/2cp 1%cottage cheese
1/2 banana
1/2cp red and green grapes

I'm on a major fruit binge these days.  I love fruit.  Not as much as beer, but it's pretty close.  Keeps me away from the junk food.


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 22, 2002)

Back and Bis

Gravitron Pullups
1set x 12reps x 50lb
1set x 8reps x 40lb
1set x 6reps x 30lb

Lat Pulldown
1set x 12reps x 80lb
1set x 8reps x 90lb
1set x 6reps x 90lb

Hammer Strength - Iso Low Row
1set x 10reps x 90lb
1set x 8reps x 110lb
1set x 6reps x 130lb

Spider Curls
1set x 12reps x 50lb
1set x 10reps x 60lb
1set x 6reps x 75lb

DB Hammer Curls
1set x 12reps x 15lb
1set x 10reps x 20lb
1set x 6reps x 25lb

And I stretched.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> Sleep:  5 unrestful hrs.  I feel kinda good though.



Maybe it was the "binge".


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 22, 2002)

or the alcohol.


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 22, 2002)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 22, 2002)

Hmm, maybe that's why all the year's of not enough sleep.  Hehe.

Not gonna give up my beer just yet.  I gotta while.  I've been very good with it lately though.  Only once or twice a week.


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 23, 2002)

Ah well............

Sleep:  5 or so useless hours...........

1:00pm
5oz pork loin roast
3oz yams

After that FUQ it.  I was on my way home from the gym.  Had a great workout.   But I stopped in at a friend's house on the way and that was it!


It is about   11:30pm now and I'm pissed outta my tree!!!

I'm doing my best to spell right and I'm constantly retyping and editing.  Gosh darn that's hard when pissed.  

Anyways,  I haven't eaten anything else all day.  I've been consuming lots of alcohol.  And not all Blue light so I'm gonna feel real yucky tomorrow!!!  

I'm just pissed and hammered right now and you kids' should be darn thankful that I pay attention to detail when typing.  AGGHHH this is taking a long time.

OK, I gotta go cuz I can't even keep up with my darn spelling mistakes.  Be good!!!


----------



## kuso (Nov 23, 2002)

The return of the CLP we know and love


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 23, 2002)

Well crap.  I'm FUQIng pissed and this will be my 3rd attempt at posting my w/o.  I think I'm far too drunk and just keep hitting the wrong keys...

Legs, Calves, Chest, Tris and Abs  - had to make up a chest and tri day that I missed last week.

Hack Squat
1set x 20reps x 50lb
1set x 12reps x 140lb
1set x 10reps x 180lb
1set x 6reps x 250lb

Leg Press
1set x 15reps x 180lb
1set x 10reps x 270lb
1set x 10reps x 320lb

Stiff Legged Dead Lift
1set x 10reps x 95lb
1set x 8reps x 115lb
1set x 6reps x 125lb

Rope Pressdown - Gripping rope halfway up
1set x 20reps x 40lb
1set x 12reps x 55lb
1set x 10reps x 65lb
1set x 8reps x 75lb

Gravitron Dips
1set x 10reps x 40lb
1set x 10reps x 30lb
1set x 8reps x 20lb

DB Incline Press
1set x 20reps x 17.5lb
1set x 12reps x 20lb
1set x 10reps x 30lb
1set x 8reps x 35lb

Hammer Strength Iso Wide Chest
1set x 15reps x 90lb
1set x 10reps x 110lb
1set x 8reps x 140lb

Hanging Leg Raise:  3sets x 15reps
Full Sit Ups:  3sets x 15reps 

Stretch.

I  missed one workout. I forgot to do cable crossovers for chest/  Right now I am soooooooooo gosh darn pissed that it is taking me forever just to correct my atrocious spelling mistakes.  Sooo FUQ that I missed the xovers.  I'll just do extra weight the next workout.  I'm drunk and bored.  Not  good combination so I think I'm going to bed now.


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 23, 2002)

THere.  I got it Fuqing posted.  Had to double check cuz I can't see properly right now, but it's all good now.  And again, I forgot to do my cable crossovers today.  Don't know why.  I love that exercise.  Didn't have Wil with me today to keep me on track.  he was probably stapled to his bed today though.  He's much worse than me.  Shhhh, I didn't tell you that.  hehehehehe.  Bugger!!!

Hope he gets fat and yucky!!!  LMFAO.  Oh I love my training partner.  GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 23, 2002)

2:05am

I am currently chowing down.  
1 very large salad:  iceburg, romaine, purple cabbage, snow peas, radishes ( I hate those things but can't seem to pick them all out), carrots.
5oz pork roast heated then put on my salad
2tbsp. creamy poppy seed dressing

I drank a tonne of aqua tonight cuz I was drinking and I like to avoid hangovers as much as possible.  

Tell ya the results tomorrow.!  The only problem is I won't get a good sleep ( what's new?) cuz Ill be up every couple hours peeing.


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 24, 2002)

I don't feel to bad today.  I really don't feel bad at all.  And I got a pretty good sleep.

Hmmm, I'm also drinking again!  What can I say.  It's Sunday and I've got nothing better to do but drink, clean and cook.

Sleep:  Not quite sure but it was OK.

1:00pm
1/2cp 1%cottage cheese
1/2 banana
1/2 cp. red and green grapes

It's 4:20pm now and I'm really hungry so I'm gonna go eat.

Ate:
5harboiled egg whites, 1 yolk, chopped and put on a HUGE salad:iceburg, romaine, radichio, fricasee, purple cabbage, snow peas, carrots.
2 1/2tbsp.creamy poppy seed dressing

Notice I am not having any protein bars today and it's Sunday!!!

I'm compensating with beer.  I figure this is a good compromise.

6:00pm
1/2cp 1%cottage cheese - couldn't resist

10:30pm
1/3cp. almonds
12 little shrimp

11:30pm - I kinda overate, but it's Sunday!
5oz baked salmon- fresh squeezed lemon, lemon/pepper, parsley, dill, sea salt, almonds
Probably ate another 1/4cp or so of almonds on my salmon
1/2cp. sauteed shrimp - shrimp, sea salt, fresh lemon, parsley, olive oil, onions - this was really yummi.  
1/4cp. mixed veggies - green beans, peas, corn, carrots, lima beans
1/3cp. brown rice w/1/2tsp. flax oil

1:00am - had to taste test tomorrows meals
1/3 pc. plain corn on the cob - gosh that stuff is good!
3oz baked chicken breast - sea salt, Montreal Mesquite Spice
1banana - the bananas are going bad now and there was 4 left.  Don't wanna waste them!


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 24, 2002)

More beer.    I bought a case today and still have 5 left.  It's only 7:45pm so I have time to finish em and get to bed at a semi decent hour.


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 24, 2002)

It's 1:12am and I finally finished my 12th beer.    I think I'm gonna go to bed now!


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 25, 2002)

Sleep:  Not much,  I'm going back to bed until Huggie Bear wake's up.

8:00am
1tsp. Greens+
1cp water

8:30am
5egg whites, 1 yolk, dash of sea salt
1/2cp. cooked oatmeal/kamut mix 
1tsp.raw sunflower seeds
1tsp.flax oil, 1tsp.acv, 1iron, 1multi, 1cal/mag, 1antioxidant, 1vitC, 1MSN/gluc/chon.sulf.
4cps water

1:00pm
4 1/2oz. salmon
1/4cp almonds
1/4cp yams
1/2cp mixed veggies
5cps water

3:00pm
3cps water

5:00pm - pre workout
4oz salmon
1/4cp mixed veggies
1/4cp brown rice
3cp water

Drank a tonne of water while working out, had to take a few pee breaks.

8:30pm - post workout
6oz chicken breast - sea salt, Montreal Mesquite Spice
1/4cp mixed veggies
1/2 banana
1iron, 1MSNmix, 1antioxidant, 1vitC, 1vitE
6cp water - I'm very full right now and feel fat cuz all the water.

I've chugged back a lot more water tonight, but lost track.


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 25, 2002)

Chest, Tris, Shoulders Abs.

Trained at the gym downtown today with Wil.  Some hotties in there!  YUM!  It's a strange phenomenon, but I kick butt in my workouts when there's hotties around.  

Hammer Strength Iso Bench Press - This machine really sucked and we regretted trying it.  Just a useless one.
3sets x 8reps x 110lb

Incline DB Press
1set x 12reps x 30lb
1set x 10reps x 35lb
1set x 8reps x 40lb

Cable Crossovers
1set x 12reps x 55lb
1set x 10reps x 60lb
1set x 8reps x 60lb

Gravitron Tricep Dips
1set x 10reps x 40lb
1set x 8reps x 30lb
1set x 8reps x 20lb

Rope Pressdown - Gripping midway up rope.
1set x 12reps x 75lb
1set x 10reps x 90lb
1set x 6reps x 100lb

DB Shrugs
1set x 15reps x 30lb
1set x 15reps x 35lb
1set x 12reps x 40lb

Rear Delt Pull
1set x 12reps x 100lb
1set x 10reps x 110lb
1set x 10reps x 120lb

Push Downs w/Partner
2sets x 25reps

Dble Crunch w/ one legg crossed
2sets x 15reps/each side

That's all I could do.  They were still sore from Saturday.  I hardly train them anymore, so they just could not take anymore tonight.

Yummi.  Still thinking bout the hotties at the downtown gym...


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> Some hotties in there!  YUM!  It's a strange phenomenon, but I kick butt in my workouts when there's hotties around.



Hmmm, maybe thats why all the women train so hard when I am around....










(kidding.....)


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 25, 2002)

You never know!


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 26, 2002)

OK, I've got major goals and I'm happy and pumped.  I work best under stress.  Good stress that is.

My stuff is gonna be logged in the BULK journals now, but I'm gonna keep checking back in here.

Don't worry kids, I have included BEER in the bulk.  It's the only way.  Gotta keep up with Wil anyways.  

I may not leave Thursday, instead I might leave Friday.  I'm just not feeling comfortable with my babysitter.  She's babysat before, but she's really dirty and messy.  I can' even begin to describe her own home.  Gonna check and see if another babysitter who's looked after Huggie Bear alot can find the time.  She is awesome and a sweetheart.  I'd rather pay the big bucks to her and feel good about it.  If anyone knows my past situation you can understand why I'm paranoid to leave my kid's in other people's hands.  Especially Huggie Bear cuz he is so young and can't speak up yet.  

I also have a lot of housework to do.  It may seem minor to some, but I'm a freak!!! when it comes to a clean house!!!

I also want to go through everything and clean out what's not needed.  Especially with Christmas coming up.  I must clear out at least half of the basement toys.  They're just old, or useless, or etc..... the kids won't even know they're gone when they get all their new stuff.  I've already spent a s**tload of money on Christmas gifts, and more will follow.  So might as well empty half the house of useless crap.  I can't wait to come home and spoil them rotten!   

I'm doing a mini Christmas the morning we leave.  I don't necessarily celebrate any holidays.  I could care less.  No I don't even have a tree or lights up and I never shall.   I just want to spoil the kids and give them gifts.  Especially since everything is on sale at this time.  It's fun watching them.  They deserve it anyways for putting up with me and taking care of me.  LOL

The best part will be when I go home cuz there's no PST out there , just GST.  Usually on Boxing day and the New Year's sales there's no GST either.  GREAT STUFF!!!


----------



## kuso (Nov 26, 2002)

LMAO....seems everytime I check one of your journals you are talking about either beer or cleaning your house!


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 26, 2002)

Kuso sad but true!   

Well, not the BEER part anyways, but at least it helps me get through all the cleaning.

Remember I've got 4 kids, 3 dogs (one is just a puppy) 3 cats (had 4 but one hasn't come home for a month and I've checked the animal shelters) and 4 gerbils.  Not too mention my contstant cooking to ensure the kids have decent food to snack on if they're hungry or bored!!!  LOL.  Oh, and me to make sure I have something healthy to eat if I'm hungry or bored.  I never have time to be bored, so if I'm hungry gotta make sure there's nothing but good stuff to eat.  

I usually only crave junk food AFTER I've eaten a healthy meal.  Between those times I'm fine.


----------



## kuso (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> Remember I've got 3 dogs, 3 cats,  and 4 gerbils.



Must....resist....pornalising......this.......



I know you are an amazing lady CLP...I have no idea where you get your energy from 



 Actually....it must be from all the beer   Guess I should try it afterall


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 26, 2002)

Yes Kuso darling, BEER is a good source of fuel.  I've performed some of my best lifts and workouts (weight training that is you pornalizer) whilst hungover.  LOL.

Adrenalin is key too.  It's a blessing in disguise.  I've got killer overactive adrenal glands and always have.  It's actually quite taxing sometimes, but on a real good (bad mentally) adrenal burst I can do some killer workouts.  Up to 3 hours non stop.

I went to an Iridologist a month before my first ever BB show way back in 96' (that show was filled with horrendous steroid monsters and I so did not fit in).  She told me my nervous system and adrenals could totally be seen in my eye rings.  She so nailed it.  I kind of always knew and she confirmed it.  That's why I stay away from all stimulants.  I REALLY DO NEED BEER to keep me mellow.  If I liked pot I'd probably smoke that instead but I hate the stuff.  It sure would save me a lot of calories.  I have such a hard time staying still or being bored.  It just kills me.

My brain is just wired all the time too because of it.  Which is kinda good I suppose cuz I've always Aced in school and exams.  I can memorize pages of books.  I literally memorize pages.  If I'm studying for something, I read from cover to cover.  When a question comes up I can actually scroll down the page in my brain to remember what I need to know.

I'm taking piano lessons right now.  I took organ ( the keyboard instrument for you pornalizers) for 8 years.  Piano is very different.  There is so much to read in both the Treble and Bass clefs.  Along with the pedal and everything it's a huge read in a few bars, but it's great!  I love taking it.  Once I get the piano mastered I'm trying guitar.  Never taken that and I would love to know.

I'm sure you can guess some of what I'm getting the kids' for Christmas based on the last paragraph.  A guitar and a keyboard.  Not gonna spend $4,000 or more on a piano just yet!!!


----------



## perfecto (Dec 1, 2002)

whats a gerbil?


----------



## kuso (Dec 1, 2002)

One of those animals Richard Gere had removed from his ass 

Wonder why CLP has them     j/k


----------



## perfecto (Dec 9, 2002)

a guini pig"?


----------

